# After "Merge to HDR Pro in Photoshop ..." the filmstrip is modified



## BrJohan (Jun 8, 2016)

LR CC, Windows 10, three images are merged with HDR Pro in PS CC from Develop, after "OK" in PS:

LR shows the merged result in its Edit area, but ... very often (but not always) the filmstrip is leftshifted so as to show images from the leftmost (in my case - the oldest among those present in the filmstrip).

To find the recently merged image(s) I e.g. have to click in the Edit window and then the right arrow on keyboard. The filmstrip then 'moves' to shows images close to and including the merged one.

How can I stop the filmstrip from being 'leftshifted'? The behaviour is not consistent - as experienced by me.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 8, 2016)

Check how the filmstrip sorts the images. If you sort on 'Added order', the new HDR image will be last and so the filmstrip 'jumps' to that last image. If you sort on creation date, you'll get the same effect. If you sort on filename, the HDR should appear right next to the source images.


----------



## BrJohan (Jun 8, 2016)

The new HDR image ends up in the correct place in the filmstrip - as given by Capture Time. Is there another sorting option than the one in the Library view which - in my case says - Caption Time.

My problem is that most of the time - not always - the filmstrip is 'moved' so that the newly added HDR image is not immediately visible.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 8, 2016)

Ah. That may be because an image is inserted. Why don't you simply merge from the grid view, so you don't need the film strip at all?


----------



## BrJohan (Jun 9, 2016)

In the Library view, it works as expected, no matter if I'm using the Grid or the Filmstrip.

However, I prefer to work in the Develop module where the Filmstrip is the only place where more than one image can be selected for HDR (or Panorama) in Photoshop.

For the majority of HDR-work I like to do it in Photoshop - where I can manipulate the settings. HDR in LR sometimes gives me good results, but ... PS most often does it.

This morning I update to 2015.6 and ... the troublesome behaviour is gone!


----------



## clee01l (Jun 9, 2016)

BrJohan said:


> In the Library view, it works as expected, no matter if I'm using the Grid or the Filmstrip.
> 
> However, I prefer to work in the Develop module where the Filmstrip is the only place where more than one image can be selected for HDR (or Panorama) in Photoshop.


This is not true.  In the Library Module, you can select multiple images and call PhotoMerge to PSCC by right clicking on any of the selected images and invoking the Edit In or PhotoMerge function  from the context menu.





> For the majority of HDR-work I like to do it in Photoshop - where I can manipulate the settings. HDR in LR sometimes gives me good results, but ... PS most often does it.
> 
> This morning I update to 2015.6 and ... the troublesome behaviour is gone!


I don't recall which version of 2015.x you were on before, but the earliest  releases had some severe problems.  2015.5 and 2015.6 are quite stable.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 9, 2016)

clee01l said:


> This is not true.  In the Library Module, you can select multiple images and call PhotoMerge to PSCC by right clicking on any of the selected images and invoking the Edit In or PhotoMerge function  from the context menu.



What I think he meant was that *IF* you are in the Develop Module, *THEN* you can only use the film strip to select (and subsequently merge) multiple images. That is of course true, but how much work is it really to press 'G' to go to the grid, do you merge there and press 'D' to go back to the Develop module when the merge is done?...


----------



## tspear (Jun 9, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> What I think he meant was that *IF* you are in the Develop Module, *THEN* you can only use the film strip to select (and subsequently merge) multiple images. That is of course true, but how much work is it really to press 'G' to go to the grid, do you merge there and press 'D' to go back to the Develop module when the merge is done?...



A lot. I have to first bring up the cheat sheet to remember G, then select the images with a mouse since Lr is not pure keyboard friendly. I then need to bring the cheat sheet back up after the merge to know that I need to press D.

I am sure I am missing a few extra steps in there.

Tim (who could not resist being cheeky)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 9, 2016)

tspear said:


> A lot. I have to first bring up the cheat sheet to remember G, then select the images with a mouse since Lr is not pure keyboard friendly. I then need to bring the cheat sheet back up after the merge to know that I need to press D.
> 
> I am sure I am missing a few extra steps in there.
> 
> Tim (who could not resist being cheeky)



You can't remember *G*rid and *D*evelop without a cheatsheet? In that case you probably need that sheet anyway, to remember what an HDR is. 
And how do you select images in the filmstrip without using the mouse?


----------



## tspear (Jun 9, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> You can't remember *G*rid and *D*evelop without a cheatsheet? In that case you probably need that sheet anyway, to remember what an HDR is.
> And how do you select images in the filmstrip without using the mouse?


Since you ask... if Lr was designed for keyboard only navigation you would use a space bar to select and arrows to move around the grid. But this actually does not work very well....

Since I am by far not an expert, I will just stay with the mouse.


----------



## BrJohan (Jun 11, 2016)

Now that I'm happy with LR 2015.6, I'll summarize:

1. The troubles I experienced occurred with 2015.5 only
2. The (seemingly) random behaviour puzzled me the most
3. I found and used workarounds, so I wasn't badly hurt
4. I don't appreciate being forced to use workarounds


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 11, 2016)

Good it works now. Nobody likes to be forced to use workarounds, but sometimes that's the way it will be. If you want an application that works exactly the way you think is best, you probably have to write it yourself.


----------

